# Baby Crow Needs Placement



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hey everyone, i'm getting scared and desperate.
i have a young crow here who had a wing break near the joint, i just took the wrap off and i think the joint is fused (just what i thought and feared might happen)
i have been calling everyone i can think of to see if anyone is interested in a non releasable baby crow, with no luck so far and thought i would put it out here to see if you guys have any ideas or know anyone.
he/she is less than a month old with so much potential to be a great educational animal.
i have to keep him for a little while because i have a younger healthy singleton.
HELP!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

there is a place up here in Maine, D.E.W. Wild Animal Kingdom that may be able to take him. They know how to care for animals of all sorts. They do have a web site. Excellent people.
Daryl


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

kay, i e-mailed them


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I would love to rehab him. I'll pay for the shipping if you'll send him to me. Just let me know what I need to do to.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

he needs permanent placement in an educational program, all federal proper permits and approval would need to be in place before he could be shipped anywhere


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would so want to keep him.. guess your full up huh?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would love to, but i have so many pet birds already, and i would have to start up and educational program, if and only if i got approval from the feds.
crows need seriously big caging cause they are hoppers, they need lots of stimulation because of their high intelligence, and will be miserable if someone can't meets those needs.
they are not like pigeons and parrots, the stuff they eat is gross, the poop is gross, they are big, messy, stinky birds that love to cause mischief and get into things to usually destroy them!!! lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> i would love to, but i have so many pet birds already, and i would have to start up and educational program, if and only if i got approval from the feds.
> crows need seriously big caging cause they are hoppers, they need lots of stimulation because of their high intelligence, and will be miserable if someone can't meets those needs.
> they are not like pigeons and parrots, the stuff they eat is gross, the poop is gross, they are big, messy, stinky birds that love to cause mischief and get into things to usually destroy them!!! lol


ah I see, we had a "pet" Raven when I was a kid, but he came and went as he pleased.. stole a bunch of my trinkets and marbles and things...

you would think they could eat dog or cat food..


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they do, plus whole mice, chicken with the bone, makes the poop stinky


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> he needs permanent placement in an educational program, all federal proper permits and approval would need to be in place before he could be shipped anywhere


 
Thanks for pointing that out about the fed permits, I think too many don't realize this.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

tufts was wrong, he (jay) can fly! i released his buddy silent bob last week, the main reason i had kept him alive, nobody with proper permits wanted him.
i had noticed he was getting to higher perches in the aviary, and i would grab him once in a while and extend that wing, he had movement in it and my doubts turned into hope, and wishing for a miracle.
the day after i released his buddy silent bob, i decided to take him (jay) to my vet.
my guy and i went in to try to catch him and my guy accidentally bumped the door open with his butt and jay got out.
he flew down the hill around the front of my house into the neighbor's yard, thankfully my guy is fast and got down there fast and was able to recapture him.
i took him to the vet and he told me he had 85% movement in that joint (which tufts told me was fused and he would never be a flighted bird) and he thinks with a couple more weeks using that wing to get around in the aviary i can release him!!!!
i'm so happy, crows are my absolute favorite babies to raise, i had held my heart back from loving him too much cause i knew that the outcome was probably not going to good.
now i can spend a little time loving him before i release him.
silent bob is still hanging out along with 2 earlier releases eva and demi, so hopefully bob and jay wil soon be part of the flock.
demi and eva hang out with a group of about 10 crows across the street in the cemetery, not sure if bob has been accepted yet by the flock but eva and demi are warming up to him, actually i think bob is girl so she's barb now i guess, lol.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, That's really awesome news! I am so happy for you both


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is there anyway she can be released into her own flock?

It wouldn't surprise me in the least of her family would still know her.

You probably know already that crows stay with mom and dad for serveral years leaning life skills and how to raise young, before they find a mate of their own. Single young crows ...just released without family,have a very poor survival rate.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

That's a very good point Charis!

altgirl did mention the crow would be released into a small flock though, which could potentially work well if its a soft release (ie the crow baby can come home for food and shelter while he's adapting to the wild , for however long he needs). The minimum age recommended for soft releasing a baby crow is 3 months old (including time spent in the nest), but 6 months old is better since they can compete better for food at that age and are better able to stand up to bullying by dominant wild crows. 

I think soft releasing this crow would be very improtant since we're not sure how the bird will adapt and compete with a weak wing and no parents.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i don't think the parents would remember him anymore at this point and i wouldn't be able to support feed him where he came from, it's too risky in my opinion.
i have 2 crows demi and eva that i released earlier in the summer that come to my yard everyday to eat, poke around, stash bit's of mice, dog food, and shiny things in my cars rims, vents, and of course my gutters.
silent bob who has been raised with jay was released last week and he is still hanging around and eating and demi and eva i think have finally accepted him, they all hang around on the aviary where jay is and gab up a storm, not sure what they are saying to each other, demi and eva have learned to say hello from me, lol, i think i will work on evermore next, lol.
bob is working on saying hello also
when demi and eva arn't here they are with a flock of about 10 crows that hang out in the cemetery across the street most of the time.
so to me it's the best of both worlds for them, they are learning the ways of the crow from the wild flock, but if they are hungry and wanna relax n play they come to my yard, when winter sets in they will never go hungry


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*They make great pets!! I had one when I was younger. I had him 3 years till he dived into a car.... I would have to add, I think they are the smartest of all birds and mine did not stink at all....*


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, mine stink!! compared to the parrots anyways, it's all about the poop and the big water mess they make.
not a horrible stink, not as bad as the seagulls, but pretty stinky, lol
a lot of it is the food they eat, the meat based dog food, cat food and of course meat like chicken and mice


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*crow*

First of all, I want to say great job. I have resident crows that nest and have young in my pine trees every year. I would have never thought that they return each year after going wherever they go, some do stay all winter but there was one that I could identify by a crooked foot which made her walk funny, she was MIA all winter and then in early spring, there she was at the corn pile I put out for the deer. I guess the reason I am writing this is, I know if you release a crow, he or she will not go far and if they do they will return if they can. Once again, good job. >Kevin


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

> when demi and eva arn't here they are with a flock of about 10 crows that hang out in the cemetery across the street most of the time.
> so to me it's the best of both worlds for them, they are learning the ways of the crow from the wild flock, but if they are hungry and wanna relax n play they come to my yard, when winter sets in they will never go hungry


Thats perfect Altgirl!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

jay was released this morning, he flew up to a branch about 15 feet up and stayed there for about 2 hrs poking at leaves and getting startled by the fact that they move, and gabbing in crow talk to me
then he did a huge circle across the street over the neighbors houses and back to the hill up behind my house with me screaming and hooting for joy the whole time.
he lost no elevation, he was working pretty hard but that to be expected for his first big flight.
i am so happy and so proud of him, he really is a miracle


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sending love, hugs and joy to Jay and wishes for a long, healthy and happy life!!

WELL DONE!!

Love and Hugs from

Shi and the gang


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thats so cool..Crows are my favorite bird next to Pigeons!! Well done....*


----------

